# NAPKIN FORTRESS 2



## [M]artin (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Devin (May 6, 2013)

NAPKIN HATS.


----------



## [M]artin (May 6, 2013)

Entire restaurant is babies.


----------



## DaggerV (May 6, 2013)

lol I like it.


----------



## The Milkman (May 14, 2013)

I wish I could do expressions like you ;-;


----------



## DinohScene (May 14, 2013)

The scout is a napkin!


----------



## ouch123 (May 15, 2013)

When I clicked the title I was kind of hoping to see... well, a fortress made of napkins. Ah well...


----------



## [M]artin (May 16, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> When I clicked the title I was kind of hoping to see... well, a fortress made of napkins. Ah well...






The Milkman said:


> I wish I could do expressions like you ;-;


Just look at as many different kinds of artists with crazy nutso facial expressions that you can! Just looking at a bunch of styles will help, and you'll recall the memorable ones while you're drawing on your own, put your own spin on how you think they should be looking! Exaggerate!

You're looking at the expressions in this thread, so your work is already halfway done!


----------



## The Milkman (May 16, 2013)

[M]artin said:


> Just look at as many different kinds of artists with crazy nutso facial expressions that you can! Just looking at a bunch of styles will help, and you'll recall the memorable ones while you're drawing on your own, put your own spin on how you think they should be looking! Exaggerate!
> 
> You're looking at the expressions in this thread, so your work is already halfway done!


 
Well, I already pay attention to such thing anywhere I see it (others artwork, cartoons, animes, video games, even actual paintings) but it never quite feels as exaggerated as it should, or it feels over exaggerated. Its hard to explain.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 16, 2013)

napkin sappin my sentry


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 16, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> When I clicked the title I was kind of hoping to see... well, a fortress made of napkins. Ah well...


same here lol


----------

